# Sherbourne Amplifiers



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Any thoughts on Sherbourne amplifiers? Thinking of adding a two channel power amp to my set up to drive my inneficient fronts, while running the rears and center thru the AVR, which will serve as a pre amp for the power amp. Can get a good deal on the Sherbourne, just not sure how good they are. Any experiences out there?
Hit them straight!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> Any thoughts on Sherbourne amplifiers? Thinking of adding a two channel power amp to my set up to drive my inneficient fronts, while running the rears and center thru the AVR, which will serve as a pre amp for the power amp. Can get a good deal on the Sherbourne, just not sure how good they are. Any experiences out there?
> Hit them straight!!!


Hello,
Sherbourne makes quality Amplifiers. Emotiva recently acquired the Company and they are going to be revamping their entire Amplifier Lineup in the very near future.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The sherbourne amps seem to be very promising and with being aquird by Emotiva i wouldn't worry or have a second thought on buying them, i kinda wish i had known about the sherbourne aquisition before i bought all of my Emo's.:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

bambino said:


> i kinda wish i had known about the sherbourne aquisition before i bought all of my Emo's.:T


Whys that?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Sherbourne was started by Acoustic Research veterans that either bailed or were let go when Jensen acquired AR and proceeded to run that great company into the ground! Death knell was the Audiovox days.

:rant: :boxer: :coocoo: :scratch: :huh: :foottap: :mooooh: :gah: :wits-end: :explode: 

But hey, I'm not bitter! :rofl2: Sherbourne amplifiers have received a lot of positive attention.

http://sherbourn.com/


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

First off i like the look better but mainly they seem to have a better build quality with more powerful components.:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

7 channels at 350 wpc and a 3.3 kVA toroidal power supply makes the PA 7-350 look like a very serious piece of gear. It will be interesting to see where those kind of specs fall in line with Emotiva's price structure.


----------

